# 721 Restart Bug



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I've noticed that the 721 has an issue when it gets tuned to a channel that is not authorized. It shows the "not authorized" message, then reboots. This is particularly annoying on channels like TV-Japan (TVJ) that shows about 6-12 free programs a day. If you don't change the channel in time when the program is done the box will reboot.


----------



## mancow (Sep 14, 2002)

I am in shoping for a PVR, whats the difference between the 501 and the 508? Whats the diffenence in price? Which one should I buy?


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

mancow,

I see that you are a new user. Welcome :hi:

This thread is about the 721 restart bug. I think that you might get more replies if you start a new thread to discuss shopping for a PVR. A lot of people do not reply to off-topic subjects.


----------



## bfennema (Jul 21, 2002)

Hmm, what software version are you running? I pvr'd a program I was not authorized for, and while it was recording, trying to view the program would pop up the not authorized message (and the behavior did seem rather random and annoying - (and I could hear the audio), but it didn't reboot my box. When the recording was over, it ended up as a zero length program that said it failed to record and I just deleted it.


----------



## Patrick G. (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree. This bug sucks!!!! It also happens when you are doing a combination of channel surfing and hitting the "NEXT" button too fast. It'll hang and then restart, which takes FOREVER. Even after it finishes the restart process, it takes about 2 minutes before it will acquire the satellite signal. This is the buggiest consumer electronic product I think I have ever used.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

Patrick, I have the same reboot problem. Can't exactly pinpoint it but appears to be similar to yours with rapid key strokes. Also, that LONG reboot has to go! Hope both things are fixed with software updates.


----------

